# John Piper on the bridge collapse...



## turmeric (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's one for Piper fans.

John Piper on the Bridge Collapse


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Meg - comforting words and spot on theology from Pastor Piper.


----------

